# Jurassic Park 4?



## Taijukage (Jun 21, 2011)

a project long rumoured dead but now it seems spielberg may be coming back.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 21, 2011)

I fucking love Jurassic Park.

Thank you for bringing this news.

*repped*


----------



## Ash (Jun 21, 2011)

> CGI has also come a long way since Jurassic Park in 1993 arguably was the first movie with CGI photorealistic animals.


Then why is it that Jurassic Park and The Lost World had better CGI than JPIII?

I love the movies, and have read both books multiple times. I've been somewhat following this movie since the release of the third film, even through the rumors of Raptors with Rifles, Keira Knightly starring, and returning to the island to retrieve the embryos that Neddry lost which all should have been extinct by the time this movie would have taken place. Even through all that I'm still pretty excited for this movie. Especially so if Spielberg comes back to do it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2011)

i don't know, he fired megan fox just cause she said micheal bay is bossy.  that's fucked up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

As long as it has cool dinosaurs with rockets and jet packs I'm in.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

He fired her because she called him "Hitler" and he didn't find it funny or correct. Not to mention she's a shit actress to begin with so it wasn't a real loss.

I'm all for it simply for the fact that he can't shove aliens in the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He fired her because she called him "Hitler" and he didn't find it funny or correct. Not to mention she's a shit actress to begin with so it wasn't a real loss.
> 
> I'm all for it simply for the fact that he *can't shove aliens in the movie*.


Where do you think they got the technology advanced enough to clone the dinosaurs? 


We'll find out in this movie when ET phones home and teleports in a fucking dragon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah i get to see dinasaurs tear people to pieces again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't forget the aliens.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2011)

I want this to happen. JP3 was a disappointment, imo, and I agree that the dinos looked worse. I tend to blame the director for what though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

JP2 wasn't much better than 3 though.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't know, he fired megan fox just cause she said micheal bay is bossy.  that's fucked up



The fact that Megan Fox was ever a candidate for this movie immediately makes me wary of this whole thing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2011)

I am only interested in this movie if the raptors know how to use machine guns like in that scrapped script I saw a few years back


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2011)

Of course I loved Jurassic Park. 2 was crap, haven't seen 3 (at least in years), but I've a feeling JP4 will be awesome. I mean, how do you eff that up...?

inb4smartalleck


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2011)

JP 4?

Cool 

I've been a fan and have both books...

Somewhere.... @.@'

Anywho..

I hope if it dose happen its better then III


----------



## martryn (Jun 21, 2011)

I have no hopes for this.  Not on it getting made.  Could care less about whether they make a fourth shit movie.  No, I have no hopes on it being decent.  They ruined the franchise as soon as they made a sequel.  The third film didn't even make plot sense.  This movie is going to feature a group of idiots, led by a dino or survival expert, as they stumble through the jungle for some contrived reason, only to fuck everything up and start being chased by dinosaurs that somehow appear to be much smarter than modern chimpanzees.  Oh, and the movie will have annoying kids or teenagers that will beg to be eaten, and have a specific skill that will come in handy one time and save everyone.  And this kid, despite being the most likely candidate for death, will escape relatively unscathed.


----------



## Ash (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol, you reminded me of this:


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

Please bring back my childhood fear of dinosaurs


----------



## Jena (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

Maybe they will do it in this movie and hell just for luzl and shit bring out the saber tooth  and all that good stuff


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey now, a T-Rex running through the streets of NYC was a cool idea. Just bad execution.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

I fucking love Jurassic Park, but I fucking HATED jurassic park 3, fucking pice of shit.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 21, 2011)

First 2 were good.

3rd sucked. Now I just don't care anymore. So I probably wouldn't bother seeing this unless it got amazing reviews.


----------



## Jena (Jun 21, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Maybe they will do it in this movie and hell just for luzl and shit bring out the saber tooth  and all that good stuff


Ice Age crossover? 



Stunna said:


> Hey now, a T-Rex running through the streets of NYC was a cool idea. Just bad execution.



Terrible, terrible execution.

*The Lost World in a nutshell*
*Jeff Goldblum*: uh...uh..merp...uh...DERP DERP. Derp.
*Jeff Goldblum's girlfriend*: merpy derpy animal rights derp!
*Jeff Goldblum's black daughter*: Uh...shouldn't we, like, not anger the dinosaurs?
*Vince Vaughn*: durrrr


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2011)

The hilarious thing is that in the books they did nuke the first island I think lol


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 21, 2011)

Jurassic Park/Dino Riders

make it happen Spielberg!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 21, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> First 2 were good.
> 
> 3rd sucked. Now I just don't care anymore. So I probably wouldn't bother seeing this unless it got amazing reviews.



Spielberg killed the magic of the trilogy, if they indeed do a 4rth one then they better pretend that the 3rth never happened.
I fucking hated that Alan never married Ellie, that was supposed to be one of the cool things that differed from the book.

Lost world wasnt so bad but for me the spots that screwed up where:
The battle of jeff and family vs the raptors.
T-rex going to san diego suburbs and the city. Srsly wtf??!
You know what would had been awesome? if instead of going to the city the T-rex would had gone to the Jurassic park of san diego. That's right a real return to the new Jurassic Park.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2011)

they didn't nuke sorna island in book 1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> they didn't nuke sorna island in book 1



They didn't? I was pretty sure they did...hmm might need to reread through it then...


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ice Age crossover?



Yeessss 

I don't even remember Jurassic Park 3...I think that how bad was it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Dinosaucers!

Or maybe Extreme Dinosaurs. Either way this time they need guns.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't understand the Lost World hate. I thought it was excellent, almost as good as the first.



> if instead of going to the city the T-rex would had gone to the Jurassic park of san diego


I thought he did, and crashed right through it.


----------



## Kei (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dinosaucers!
> 
> Or maybe Extreme Dinosaurs. Either way this time they need guns.



Wait the humans or the dino's?? Either way it be funny


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Wait the humans or the dino's?? Either way it be funny



The Dinosaurs. In both of the shows I mentioned they wore armor and had rocketpacks and machine guns and lasers and shit. It was awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dinosaucers!
> 
> Or maybe Extreme Dinosaurs. Either way this time they need guns.



this time they're smarter!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Like the smart gremlin from Gremlins II?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 22, 2011)

dinos in labcoats?

shit just just got real


----------



## Ash (Jun 22, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> they didn't nuke sorna island in book 1



Yeah they did. After the military came to evacuate the survivors, they blew that island to shit.

Don't make me pull out my book!!! Cause I don't know where it is...

Edit: Hold up. You said Isla Sorna, which wasn't even in the first book. They blew up Isla Nublar, the one that the park was built on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Ash said:


> Yeah they did. After the military came to evacuate the survivors, they blew that island to shit.
> 
> Don't make me pull out my book!!! Cause I don't know where it is...
> 
> Edit: Hold up. You said Isla Sorna, which wasn't even in the first book. They blew up Isla Nublar, the one that the park was built on.


I don't believe it. Scans of book or it's a lie.


----------



## Ash (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I'll get right on that


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2011)

Make him Google that crap.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 22, 2011)

Did I hear Raptors using rifles? That's pussy stuff.



You don't fuck with that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2011)

Ash said:


> Yeah they did. After the military came to evacuate the survivors, they blew that island to shit.
> 
> Don't make me pull out my book!!! Cause I don't know where it is...
> 
> Edit: Hold up. You said Isla Sorna, which wasn't even in the first book. They blew up Isla Nublar, the one that the park was built on.



Right, right, Isla Sorna didn't need the bombing, because of the horrible virus spread by the Compies and Raptors.



DragonTiger said:


> Did I hear Raptors using rifles? That's pussy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't fuck with that.



T-Rex's in F-14's!!!!!!!!!

Lol I think that was from Calvin and Hobbes wasn't it?


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## FireEel (Jun 23, 2011)

They did blew up the island in the novel.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 23, 2011)

Calvin and Hobbes knows how to do Jurassic Park


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2011)

As long as this shit doesn't happen again.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j42wbwlJBcc[/YOUTUBE]

Poor Raptor. :33


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2011)

That scene is still funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2011)

This time a 12 year old girl that knows kung fu will beat up a couple T-Rex.


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2011)

That would be awesome actually.

People love to see little girls kicking ass.......you know from Kick-Ass. :33


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2011)

/Didn't care for Kick-Ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Kick-Ass was all right. Super was better.


But I thought this movie was supposed to be more realistic?  Like Dinosaurs with laser eyes.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

No T-Rex's with giant metal dongs that shoot out spikes and rape other dinosaurs.

Gonna be dark meng.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

I might pay to watch that, actually. 

But only if the metal dongs, once penetration has been achieved, release a hook that guts the rape victims upon extraction of metal dong.


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

Yup. Plus the bigger more alpha BOSS T-Rex's have a metal dong that rapes it's victims and shoots a miniature nuke inside them.

Gonna be bloody and brutal. Spielberg should make it happen already.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Where do the aliens fit in?


Anal probes that release that blue liquid from Predator movies, disintegrating the dinosaurs from the inside out in gory, explicit fashion?


----------



## The World (Jun 24, 2011)

The Aliens made the Dinosaurs super intelligent and BOSS AS FUCK.

Shooting lazers out of their armpits and farting chemical warfare.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't forget pissing out nuclear waste.


----------



## DragonTiger (Jun 24, 2011)

I feel smarter now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

I still think that putting a Spinosaurus killing a t-rex was retarded. I mean the T-rex is the logo of Jurassic Park why would you do that?
It was some sort of OMG! My carnivore is bigger in this movie omgz!

The spinosaurus ate fking fish and the visual of that movie where super retardedly bad.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 25, 2011)

I use to love Jurassic Park...until I read the book. The book was so much better,that the movie was barely decent .


----------



## The World (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe in terms of story.

When you were a kid and you saw that dinosaur for the first time.......man......best feeling ever. :33


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 26, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> Jurassic Park/Dino Riders
> 
> make it happen Spielberg!



NO                               .


----------



## Ash (Jun 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I use to love Jurassic Park...until I read the book. The book was so much better,that the movie was barely decent .



I thought so too. And when I read The Lost World I lol'd at how different it was from the movie, and better too. I do still enjoy the movies, but separately from the books.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2011)

i can't barely remember details of the book, even though i read it, the visual sensation the movie left me with overrides it.


----------

